# Hilfe! Fische sterben!



## Julchen Ohropacks (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe!
Ich bin seit vier Jahren ungewollter Teichbesitzer. Also bei euch bestimmt nicht gerne gesehen. Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich keine Anti-Kommentare bekomme.  Die helfen mir nämlich nicht weiter und ich weiß, dass ich alles falsch gemacht hab.
Aber von vorn. Ich bin vor 4 Jahren in ein Haus mit Garten gezogen, dass schon einen wunderschönen Teich hatte. Habe aber von Anfang an gesagt, dass es nicht mein Ding ist. 

Eigentlich habe ich gedacht, dass ich wenigstens ab und zu etwas an diesem Teich mache, um ihm auf Vordermann zu halten.  Das bisschen Arbeit was ich aber rein gesteckt habe war eindeutig zu wenig. Mein Freund hat gar nichts am Teich gemacht. 
Dementsprechend sieht dieser Teich jetzt auch aus. Er ist absolut verdreckt und verschlammt (bis obenhin voller Laub) und voll mit Algen. Die Seerose die dort anfangs wunderschön Blüte stirbt langsam.

Tja, damit habe ich mich eigentlich abgefunden und dachte wir machen den Teich irgendwann weg, da eh keine Fische mehr drin sind. 
Das dachte ich zumindest bis gestern! Zu Beginn hatten wir dort drin mehrere Fische, die ich auch gefüttert habe. Sie kamen dann immer an die Teichoberfläche. Irgendwann kamen keine Fische mehr und die Nachbarn sagten, dass läge wohl am __ Fischreiher oder einem andere Vogel. 

Damit war mein Interesse am Teich vollkommen verschwunden und er verwahrloste Zusehens. Tja, und gestern stand ich durch Zufall mal wieder daneben und sehe mindestens 5 kleine Fischmäulchen die nach Luft schnappen!
*******! Die sterben doch jetzt da drin? Was kann ich machen? Ich möchte ihnen auch ein schönes Leben ermöglichen! Bekommt man sie da irgendwie raus. Gibt ein Teich-Notfall-Programm? Wie bekomme ich ohne Pumpe Sauerstoff in den Teich. Und den ganzen Schlick raus ohne die Tiere zu töten. 

Also ihr merkt ich habe absolut keine Ahnung! Und ich denke ihr schüttelt alle den Kopf, wenn ihr das lest. Zurecht! Aber ich habe mir diesen Teich nicht ausgesucht und ich habe schon so viele Hobbies, die meine Zeit beanspruchen.

Das ganze Rechtfertigen kostet jetzt auch nur Zeit. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir wirklich helfen könntet und gut Tipps gebt wie ich dem Teich und den Fischen helfen kann. Ich traue mich da jetzt gar nicht ran, ohne einen Rat von euch. Kann ich die Fische rausholen und in einen anderen Behälter setzen? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hallo Julchen,

hänge den Gartenschlauch ins Wasser, so dass der Strahl zur Seite weggeht und nicht zu Boden, und dreh ihn voll auf. Durch das kühlere Leitungswasser kriegst Du Sauerstoff rein. Der Teich darf ruhig ein bisschen überlaufen, das macht nichts. Hauptsache Frischwasser. Bei der Wärme haben die Fischis ein Sauerstoffproblem.

Das wäre die 1. Hilfe.


----------



## Eugen (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hoi Julchen

und die zweite Hilfe wäre:
Den ganzen Mulm und Dreck rausfischen.
Dazu ne Wanne mit Wasser daneben stellen und ev. rausgekäscherte Fische ua. Lebewesen ins Wasser geben.
Das sollte bei 3qm nicht allzu schwer sein.
Ob der Teich allerdings 1,80m tief ist wage ich zu bezweifeln (wenn die 3m² stimmen)


----------



## Julchen Ohropacks (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Super, ihr seid echt schnell! Das freut mich! Ich fange gleich mal an. 
Die Angaben zum Teich stimmen nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, weil der Teich ja schon da war und kann das leider auch überhaupt nicht schätzen. 
Es ist schon ein ziemlich großer Teich. Also viel Arbeit wenn ich den Schlamm daraus schippe. Aber dann muss das wohl mal sein. Wenn ich die ersten Maßnahmen gestartet habe melde ich bestimmt noch mal für dauerhafte Pflegetips. Eigentlich ist so ein Teich ja schon eine schöne Sache.


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

hallo julchen,
ohne hilfsmittel kannst du schonmal garnix machen. 
Notfallplan 1:
du brauchst ja wenigstens einen kescher, den kannste dir aber für wenige euro kaufen. kannst die fische rausfangen und woanders unterbringen. nicht aussetzen! vermeide im teich mit dem kescher rumzuwühlen. das wirbelt den boden auf und die ganzen faulgase, die im schlamm sind, kommen ins wasser und erledigen die fische.
Notfallplan 2:
du kannst aber auch, und das ist ja eigentlich naheliegend, etwas wasser rausschöpfen und dann gartenschlauch rein und neues wasser rein. wenn du das wasser aus dem schlauch reinplätschern lässt, dann reisst es luft mit in den teich (siehste ja an den blasen). und dadurch reicherst du das wasser mit sauerstoff an. nicht so´nen festen strahl, dass der boden aufgewühlt wird (siehe 1).
Notfallplan 3:
Mache Plan 2 und kaufe dir ne ganz billige teichpumpe im baumarkt. hab schon welche als "wasserspiel" zu 20 euro gesehen. oder so nen kleinen belüfter mit sprudelstein. insbesondere im sommer machste das an. da die fische wohl schon ein paar jahre in der mocke überdauert haben, ist so ein kleines techniktool sicher nicht verkehrt und sogar hilfreich. wichtig ist, dass die wasseroberfläche bewegt wird.

bei den plänen werden wohl einige hier die hände über den kopf zusammenschlagen, aber mit frischem wasser (2+3) kommst du bestimmt erstmal weiter.

guido


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

guck, war ich ein paar minuten zu spät dran. ;-)


----------



## Eugen (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*



Julchen Ohropacks schrieb:


> Die Angaben zum Teich stimmen nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, weil der Teich ja schon da war und kann das leider auch überhaupt nicht schätzen.



Aber es soll tatsächlich Zollstöcke geben 
Damit kann man Länge,Breite und auch Tiefe messen.

Sind da auch Pflanzen drin ?
Vielleicht kannst du ja auch ein Bild hier rein stellen.


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

eugen, sie interessiert sich nicht für einen teich an sich, ihr tun die fische leid....

achja julchen. fische rausfangen... und in anderen behälter: in einem 15 liter eimer ist der sauerstoff auch bald verbraucht.... 
wenn du einen unbenutzten mörtelkübel kaufen würdest (90 liter 20 euro) (bildersuche google zu mörtelkübel), dann könntest du die vorübergehend sicher darin halten. 
aber das wasser darin heizt sich ruckzuck auf und auch da müsstest du für sauerstoff sorgen. es ist eigentlich eher was für ein paar stunden, während du den teich sauber machst. ;-)


----------



## HAnniGAP (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hi im Baumarkt gibt es auch verschiedene Solar-Wasserspiel. Da wird das Wasser bewegt und O² kommt rein. Dann brauchst du kein Kabel und verbrauchst keinen Strom.

LG Anni


----------



## Julchen Ohropacks (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

So...also ich hab erst mal Wasser in den Teich laufen lassen. 
Dann habe ich allerdings bevor ich hier das Gegenteil gelesen habe im Teich rumgewühlt. Sah danach auch schön braun aus. 
Jetzt am Abend, nachdem ich den Teich erstmal ein paar Stunden in Ruhe gelassen habe, habe ich nur noch ein Fischmund gesehen. Also entweder es hat schon alle erledigt oder der Rest hat jetzt genug Sauerstoff (was wohl unwahrscheinlich ist)

Ich habe eben auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und werde sie gleich mal hochladen. Vielleicht werde ich ja noch zum Teichpfleger. Aber morgen muss ich erst mal um 8Uhr auf Arbeit sein und bin auch erst am Sonntag wieder um 8Uhr zurück. 

Einen Kecker habe ich übrigens. Wie bekomme ich die Fische denn aus dem Teich, wenn ich ihn mal komplett reinigen will? Die verschwinden sofort nach unten, so dass ich sie nicht mehr sehe.


----------



## Julchen Ohropacks (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*



Julchen Ohropacks schrieb:


> Einen Kecker habe ich übrigens.



Ich meinte natürlich einen Kescher 

Solar-Teichpumpe klingt gut! Kann da jemand eine empfehlen? Mensch, ich weiß es ist immer doof, aber ich kann echt nicht viel Geld dafür ausgeben. :shock


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*



Julchen Ohropacks schrieb:


> Ich bin seit vier Jahren ungewollter Teichbesitzer. Also bei euch bestimmt nicht gerne gesehen.


Hallo & Willkommen Julchen,
hier ist erstmal JEDER gerne gesehen... und hier gibt es viele helfende User, die mitunter nicht anders gestartet sind wie Du 
Ich selbst kenne meinen Teich (bzw. die vor meinem jetzigen Umbau) schon meine leben Lang... aber richtig mit der Materia Teich habe ich mich auch erst beschäftigt, nachdem ich ihn durch "wiedereinzug" übernommen habe und hier im Forum heruasgelesen habe, dass der Betrieb des Teiches so auf Dauer nicht weitergehen konnte.


Julchen Ohropacks schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die Fische denn aus dem Teich, wenn ich ihn mal komplett reinigen will? Die verschwinden sofort nach unten, so dass ich sie nicht mehr sehe.


Einen Teil des Wassers abpumpen, dann keschern, abpumpen, keschern usw. usf.
Nicht alles Wasser auf einmal raus, sonst findeste die Fische nicht und kannst Dich auf die Lauer legen


----------



## Julchen Ohropacks (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Ich merke schon, dass ihr hier alle ganz nett und toll seid! Fühle mich richtig wohl! Und vor allem seid ihr so schnell! Echt klasse! Danke noch mal! 

Gut, aber mein Teich ist wirklich extrem verdreckt. Da schwimmt der Schlamm, durch das Laub von drei Jahren schon bis oben hin. Das Wasser ist, wenn man nicht drin rumwühlt, so klar, dass man das Laub sieht. 10cm unter der Oberfläche. Ich frage mich echt wie die Fische bis jetzt darin überlebt haben. Aber wenn sie das geschafft haben wäre es echt blöde, wenn ich sie jetzt sterben lasse! 
Also die Fische sind ca. 15cm groß. 
Schwimmen tote Fische immer oben? Sehe ich wenn die sterben?


----------



## Julchen Ohropacks (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Was haltet ihr von solchen Mitteln?

http://www.amazon.de/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=HeimZ Heimtierartikel&index=pets&search-type=ss

Das hier klingt für mich besonders interessant. Aber soll es wirklich die Fische nicht gefährden? 
http://www.amazon.de/HeimZ-Heimtier...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1343423490&sr=1-3
Teuer find ich's auch. Aber wenn es klappt erspart es mir bestimmt zwei Tage Arbeit, oder?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hallo Julchen,
nein nein nein... mach das erstmal nicht....
Tue erstmal das, was Dir hier geraten wurde....DANN kann man über weitere schritte nachdenken...

Auch wenn ich keine Erfahrung mit den Mittelchen habe... sie werden Dir nur unzureichend die Schlamm und Blätterschicht entfernen.

Da ist man mit manuellem Eingriff und Teilwasserwechsel besser dabei und kann dann sondieren, was man an weiteren Maßnahmen ergreifen sollte.


----------



## käptniglo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

hallo, julchen,
ich würde dir auch eher abraten. die fische haben doch trotz schlammschicht bisher überlebt und bei der warmen witterung ist es klar, dass die schwächeln.

versuch das manuell zu machen (holst du vorsichtig ein paar eimer schlamm raus) und wechsele hinterher nochmal teichwasser gegen leitungswasser aus. 

guido


----------



## Harald (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hallo Julchen
erkundige Dich doch mal in Deiner Umgebung, ob Du dort irgendwo einen Schlamsauger leihen kannst. Ansonsten würde es Sinn machen, wenn Du Dir einen ganz feinmaschigen Kescher, mit dem man den Schlamm ausschaufeln kannst, besorgen.
Das Wasser in Deinem Teich wird wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal so schlecht sein, sonst wäre es schon längst umgekippt.
Du solltest es daher nicht einfach in den Ausguss gießen. 
Du musst Dir aber einen Überblick über die Tiefe des Teichs machen, damit Du nicht die Folie beschädigst.


----------



## elviskocht (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

hallo, das ganze hört sich doch nach einem "fisch-notfall" an. ist niemand aus dem plz-gebiet (26xxx) in julchens nähe und kann einen sonntagsausflug machen.
wäre doch toll wenn einer der profis mal vorbei schauen würde.
lg hubert


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

hallo, julchen
ich habe gerade soch eine fischrettungsaktion hier auf mallorc durchgefuehrt.
werde nachher eben davon erzaehlen, muss eben aus dem haus, aber ich wollte nicht , dass das thema bis nachher verschwunden ist. 
ich hoffe, dass ich dir mit meiner erfarung und schilderung ein wenig weiterhelfen kann...
bis spaeter 
gruss lotta


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*



lotta schrieb:


> ...aber ich wollte nicht , dass das thema bis nachher verschwunden ist.


 
Hier verschwinden normalerweise keine Themen, sie rutschen höchstens unten aus der Liste. Du findest sie aber immer noch in den einzelnen Forenübersichten.


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hallo julchen, 
zu deinem Problem.
ich versuch dir Mut zu machen, indem ich dir erzähle, was ich in den letzten beiden Tagen gemacht hab.
bin auf Mallorca bei Freunden. Die haben einen kl. Fischteich, (Ca 1000 ltr.) völlig verschlammt etc. Ich habe versucht, die fische abzukeschern, aber es waren sooo viele fadenalgen und undefinierbares lilanes Zeugs drin, Plus wuchernde unterwasserpflanzen, Plus. Ca 45  cm schlick und (jauchef sorry, aber so hat es echt gerochen ) ,am Grund.
es war ein fast unmögliches Unterfangen. Entweder verfingen sich die fische oder der kescher oder die trübe brühe war so aufgewühlt ...Sicht null.
also erstmal die Hälfte Wasser mit dem schlauch angesaugt und abfließen lassen. Dann die wuchernden unterwasserpflanzen ausgerupft und danach die fische irgendwie aus dem schlick gerettet. Die schlimmsten Details erspare ich euch... Nur. Soviel, habe den ganzen modder mit einem 1 ltr Gefäß und kescher abgeschöpft und säuberlich untersucht, um kein tierchen zu übersehen. 3 __ Frösche kamen dabei auch raus. Alle in ein mit halb Teich, halb frischwasser gefüllte Tonne gesetzt. Dann die Wände der teichschale abgekratzt und von alten u neuen Algen befreit, alle brauchbaren u.w. Pflanzen ausgespült und von fadenalgen befreit( so gut wie möglich) alte pflanzen beschnitten, Wurzeln gekürzt... Frisches Wasser rein, pflanzen rein, und nach dem temperaturausgleich die Tiere zurück. Könnte sie nicht viel länger in der Tonne lassen, das heizt sich hier unglaublich schnell auf.  ich habe tatsächlich 21 jungfische, zw 3 und 10 cm aus der brühe gehult gehabt. Und keinen verendeten dabei gefunden. Die ganzen letztjährigen, sind spurlos verschwunden. Nun können die fische erstmal wieder auf atmen uns schwimmen. Aber die einzige dauerlosung wird wohl eine pumpe u ein Filter sein müssen.an diesem Teich wurde, ausser verdunstetes Wasser nachfüllen nicht wirklich viel gemacht.so, julchen. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass auch du dich an deine Aufgabe wagst. Fange die kerlchen so schnell wie möglich raus und versuche, erstmal das ganze sauber zu kriegen. Auf deine teichgrosse abgestimmte Menge unterwasserpflanzen rein, unbedingt Filter u pumpe (braucht ja vielleicht nicht die teuerste zu sein...)und dann n bisschen Pflege. Ich denke, du wirst nach dieser Aktion super zufrieden sein und die fischlis werden es dir danken. Wenn dir der ganze Aufwand zu viel ist, dann schau, dass du die fische verschenkst. 
Ich wünsche dir nun viel. Energie und gute nerven, für dein Vorhaben und drücke dir die Daumen, dass du Erfolg haben wirst.
ich hoffe, ich konnte dich etwas motivieren...
wäre schon, wenn du weiter berichtest.
Liebe sonnige grüße lotta


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Danke Christine, hab gerade erst deinen tip mit der forenubersicht gelesen... Danke 
LG lotta


----------



## HAnniGAP (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Hey ich bin leider aus dem Beriech 851** sonst könnte ich vorbei kommen und dir helfen.  Aber da muss es doch jemand hier aus dem Forum geben in Julchens nähe (plz-gebiet 16***) :?
Also gesucht werden Profis, Tierfreunde oder einfach hilfebereite Teichfreunde, die keine Angst haben mal nass und schmutzig zu werden, aus der Gegend um 16*** ! Vielleicht kann der/ die helfer ja die Fische auch gleich adoptieren. Dann kann Julchen in ruhe ihre Zeit mit ihren Hobby (s) verbringen ohne schlechtes gewissen sich nicht um die Fische ausreichend kümmern zu können.

lg Anni


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

wahrscheinlich sind es goldis die sind relativ bedingungslos und konnen das überleben ich hab heute bei meiner tante ein paar fische geholt und das "loch" wo sie drinnen waren ist einfach nur ein 1,20m tiefes loch wo folie rein gelegt wurde durchmesser ist etwa 2 1/2 m am rand sind ein paar pflanzen die von land in den teich übergehen
grün ist er auch und völlig überbesetzt dagegen ist meiner das paradis


----------



## Julchen Ohropacks (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*



fischmolchlibelle schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich sind es goldis die sind relativ bedingungslos und konnen das überleben ich hab heute bei meiner tante ein paar fische geholt und das "loch" wo sie drinnen waren ist einfach nur ein 1,20m tiefes loch wo folie rein gelegt wurde durchmesser ist etwa 2 1/2 m am rand sind ein paar pflanzen die von land in den teich übergehen
> grün ist er auch und völlig überbesetzt dagegen ist meiner das paradis



Tja das klingt genau nach mir! Einfach ein Tümpel. Genau wie dass mit der Jauche! Leider! Bis jetzt habe ich nichts weiteres unternommen. Der Regen der bei uns in Barnim fällt hat auch erst mal wieder genug Sauerstoff in den Teich gebracht. (denke ich) Ich sehe auf jeden Fall keine Fische mehr! Aber ich überlege wirklich wie es weitergeht. Vielleicht möchte ich ein Teichpfleger werden, vielleicht aber auch nicht?!
Am meisten würde mir wirklich jemand helfen der hier in der Nähe wohnt. Komisch, dass dieses Wasser nicht kippt!!! Es ist wirklich bis fasst unter die Wasseroberfläche voll mit altem Laub und dementsprechend auch mit Schlamm etc. Ich trau mich da einfach alleine nicht ran. Habe auch gar keine Erfahrung mit Fischen und mit Teich. Weiß von Freunden (mit Aquarium) dass man Fische nicht einfach in neues Frisches Wasser stecken soll.


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Am besten für die Fische wäre es wohl etwas Gift in den Teich zu kippen,
dann müssen sie nicht länger leiden.
Tut mir Leid aber nicht mal etwas frisches Wasser einzulassen oder 10€ für eine Belüftung zu investieren ist einfach nur Tierquälerei.
Womöglich überleben auch ein paar schwer geschädigt, die dann weiter dahinvegetieren müssen.


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Fische sterben!*

Jau, das mit dem " einfach so in frisches Wasser stecken" stimmt wohl!
deshalb ja vom alten teichwasser dazutun.
 aber den Schlamm abkeschern, ohne die fische vorher rauszufangen ist sicher die schlechtere Alternative... Faulgase, fehlender Sauerstoff, wenn alles umgerührt wird...
ich wurd sie versuchen rauszuholen und zu verschenken. Dann musst du keine eile mehr haben, den Teich zu richten. Kannst in Ruhe nachdenken und zur Not einfach zuschütten.
aber da du ja nun hier im Forum gelandet bist ,  liegt dir ja was an den Bewohnern dieses lochs.
die können sich ganz gut unter den Blättern und dem schlick verstecken...
es lohnt sich, nach ihnen zu suchen und sie aus ihrer, unfreiwillig misslichen Lage 
zu  befreien!!!
viel Glück, für dich und die fische 
LG lotta


----------

